# Loco Moco



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

As many here know I really like Loco Moco. Breakfast lunch Dinner its an all around staple at our house hold. The other night my youngest requested it for dinner but all of the burger patties we had were frozen.  I could have thawed them out as there was plenty of time. But I decided to use the sous vide. Set the machine for 125 and in went the frozen patties (vac packed of course) for 2 hours. 

Got the rice ready, and when the burgers were done got out the cast iron for a sear. Pretty tasty. don't know that I woud go out of my way to sous vide a burger again but I might.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice! I do mine with a hard fried egg, never cared for a runny yoke. When I was stationed  in Hawaii I ordered it with spam instead of burger. Both are fantastic though.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Nice! I do mine with a hard fried egg, never cared for a runny yoke. When I was stationed  in Hawaii I ordered it with spam instead of burger. Both are fantastic though.



When I lived in Hawaii I'd order it with fried Linguica. So good. 
Always got my saimin with extra spam.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 14, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> When I lived in Hawaii I'd order it with fried Linguica. So good.
> Always got my saimin with extra spam.



I haven't had saimin since leaving Hawaii. Pretty much forgot about it.  That was so good with spam.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice cook on the egg . I have never had this , and not sure if I have seen it with rice , but it looks fantastic . Love runny egg yolks . I bet the brown gravy is awesome on that .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I haven't had saimin since leaving Hawaii. Pretty much forgot about it.  That was so good with spam.



The little cafe where we held our morning work meetings had the best Saimin. Loaded with spam and surimi. They also had the best bagel egg sandwhich. The cook really knew how to cook a perfect runny yoke egg. Unfortunately the Cafe didn't make it through the down turn.

Now if you wanted Loco Moco it was the Island style cafe in Waimea. At the time it was three patties, three eggs, and a bucket of gravy and rice. Now I think its only two of each. 

They also had the Big Mok which is white rice topped with Spam, Portuguese sausage, link sausage, one egg and brown gravy. 

Or the other favorite :

Da Tita Mok

All the works! Fried rice topped with chicken cutlet, hamburger patty, Spam, one egg and brown gravy.
So good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice cook on the egg . I have never had this , and not sure if I have seen it with rice , but it looks fantastic . Love runny egg yolks . I bet the brown gravy is awesome on that .



Its the Hawaiian Breakfast. It is really good. Add some *fire water* and you're off to a good start in the morning. Speaking of fire water I haven't made a batch in a while.






						Experimental Fire Water!!! AKA Acid Rain!
					

I have several friends that are from Hawaii that introduced me to Fire Water about 25 years ago. I typically make this using fresh Thai Chiles and if I can get them Hawaiian Chiles. Since I was lucky enough to receive a bag full of dehydrated Habanero peppers I thought I'd experiment a little...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2020)

Man that looks good. Ive never had it but it seems like a perfect breakfast to me! I also like the runny yolk.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 14, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The little cafe where we held our morning work meetings had the best Saimin. Loaded with spam and surimi. They also had the best bagel egg sandwhich. The cook really knew how to cook a perfect runny yoke egg. Unfortunately the Cafe didn't make it through the down turn.
> 
> Now if you wanted Loco Moco it was the Island style cafe in Waimea. At the time it was three patties, three eggs, and a bucket of gravy and rice. Now I think its only two of each.
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, that brought back memories. After doing a day of snorkeling at Waimea Bay . We would stop there for lunch!


----------



## xray (Jan 14, 2020)

That’s my kind of breakfast! Is it regular gravy?


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks good. I love them from Liliha bakery on Kuakini st!


----------

